# Lcp .380



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm looking to buy the LCP for summertime CCW. While researching I noticed that they were recalled for several reasons, however, I'm unable to find a thread indicating what the recalls were, and if the problems were worked out. I must not be searching the correct words.

Also, for those who have one, what's your opinion? Any issues with reliability?

Thanks


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

there is a sticky right above this thread...


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

HAHAHA, I've been searching for like 45 minutes! How the heck did I miss that? :smt170


----------

